# Fun Time!



## Sparky

*[SIZE=12pt]Welcome to Sparky's Frankenstein experiments![/SIZE]*

Look what I found today! While disecting a cricket, I found...

*A PARASITE*







cool huh?


----------



## Asa

How...enthralling...


----------



## OGIGA

You dissect crickets? Interesting... I wonder if these parasites will affect mantises in any way.


----------



## robo mantis

Wow i think the mantis would chew the parasite to dead


----------



## Sparky

> You dissect crickets? Interesting... I wonder if these parasites will affect mantises in any way.


No. Not all the time. I just breed parasites. I like the way they infect other insects and eat them from the inside.


----------



## OGIGA

> You dissect crickets? Interesting... I wonder if these parasites will affect mantises in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Not all the time. I just breed parasites. I like the way they infect other insects and eat them from the inside.
Click to expand...

Okay... now that's creepy.


----------



## robo mantis

Oh well if thats creepy he didn't tell you about ginetically mutating them to human size and taking over the world! :twisted: Oh wait thats my idea :x


----------



## Sparky

> Oh wait thats my idea :x


*"Have no fear! Copyright Infringmentman is here!"*


----------



## robo mantis

Yay help me! lol


----------



## Sparky

> How...enthralling...


You mean, "thrilling!"


----------



## Morpheus uk

Youve been wathcing aliens to much lol


----------



## robo mantis

Good movie indeed :twisted: Predator owns Alien in AVP :roll: I love Predators weapons!


----------



## Sparky

> Youve been wathcing aliens to much lol


Yea, you know them facehuggers


----------



## robo mantis

Yes those are awsome


----------



## Asa

> How...enthralling...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, "thrilling!"
Click to expand...

No, I don't.


----------



## Sparky

yes you do. :roll:


----------



## colddigger

what kind of parasite?

pics!


----------



## colddigger

oh, the picture appeared now, horse hair worm?


----------



## hibiscusmile

What was it, I cannot tell, I just got thru writing about how the crickets bother me, now you go show this, I cannot take anymore, no more wormy things.   :lol: :roll:


----------

